# Solenoid clicking



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Trying to get some work done on my 2000 f250 with a 5.4.
Its been sitting for a long time. I haven't started it in 8 months or so. 
Turn the key and it clicks. Tried to jump the solenoid and get a little spark. 
Hotwired from the battery to the starter and nothing. I would think that even if the starter seized, I'd get some sparks.
The battery has about 13 volts. 
The truck is plenty rusty. 
Bad ground? 
Corroded positive?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If it were me, even though the battery is showing 13v (kind of high), I’d jump it and check its cables anyway just because it’s a simple thing to at least definitely rule out before tackling the more complicated stuff

The starter in my 2006 F350 died maybe three years ago; was the original. New starter and it started great. That would be my next guess after ruling out the battery/connections


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Trying to get some work done on my 2000 f250 with a 5.4.
> Its been sitting for a long time. I haven't started it in 8 months or so.
> Turn the key and it clicks. Tried to jump the solenoid and get a little spark.
> Hotwired from the battery to the starter and nothing. I would think that even if the starter seized, I'd get some sparks.
> ...


Have the warden turn it over while your underneath with a hammer beating on the solenoid and starter...

Zipptie the shifter up into park so she can't move it once it starts... You know, just in case...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Clean the connections, are you getting current to the solenoid terminal at the starter? If so, chances are the starter is NG. Next problem, depending on how rusty the old girl is, the bolts may be seized. You may need to heat them. Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I found the problem and now have a bigger problem.
Corrosion on the stud. While cranking the nut off, I broke the stud. Now I'm pulling the starter.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Clean the connections, are you getting current to the solenoid terminal at the starter? If so, chances are the starter is NG. Next problem, depending on how rusty the old girl is, the bolts may be seized. You may need to heat them. Hopefully I am wrong.


No, you are right. The starter bolts are being stubborn. Could they have put smaller heads on them?!?!
I wish you were closer. I could use a good mobile mechanic.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I do road service, holiday rates may apply.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ten MM I believe, use a good six point socket, do not round them off.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I do road service, holiday rates may apply.


If you don't charge for travel...you're hired.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Ten MM I believe, use a good six point socket, do not round them off.


Yup. 10mm. Tried a 12 pt, and quit as soon as it slipped a little. Hoping I have a 6pt 10mm here.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

My ford did that same. Intermittent no start. Wiggle the wires and worked. 

Positive stud was cracked and I helped finish it off with the wrench. 

I tried to source a new stud with no luck. 

I replaced with a new high torque starter. $550

A starter rebuild kit did have the new stud FYI.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I found the problem and now have a bigger problem.
> Corrosion on the stud. While cranking the nut off, I broke the stud. Now I'm pulling the starter.


I could have told you that was going to happen.

I'd get a OEM starter, gave up on aftermarket junk for Furds.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I found the problem and now have a bigger problem.
> Corrosion on the stud. While cranking the nut off, I broke the stud. Now I'm pulling the starter.


The good news is you found the problem...Thumbs Up
The bad news is you found the problem.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

With all the rust and the fact that it sits, I keep finding new problems. Its outside, at my house, so I'm kinda flocked. I know, I shouldn't have let it sit there. 
After a little begging, my mechanic is going to make a house call, before I wreck something else. 
The stuff in the 60s and 70s was so much easier.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> If you don't charge for travel...you're hired.


$115.00 an hour, and 50 cents a mile.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> $115.00 an hour, and 50 cents a mile.


How many miles?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> How many miles?


I'm in the beautiful state of New Jersey, also a nice BlueMoon beer with orange slice will be needed apon arrival.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm in the beautiful state of New Jersey, also a nice BlueMoon beer with orange slice will be needed apon arrival.


There's a bar 1/2 block away. I'm sure they can find an orange slice. 
When you see the Ford, you'll need more than one.
You may want to make sure you're up to date with tetanus shots...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to have to pick up Mark first, I know his love for Fords, and he has made some remarks about showing me a better quality of beer selections. Of course with two professionals, the rates may be higher. I got a C-15 here that needs a starter, I would rather do that one than yours.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm going to have to pick up Mark first, I know his love for Fords, and he has made some remarks about showing me a better quality of beer selections. Of course with two professionals, the rates may be higher. I got a C-15 here that needs a starter, I would rather do that one than yours.


I'm sure the bar has Guinness for mark.
Thank God you're not bringing buff. I'm guessing at his size he's got a pretty big appetite. I'd go broke.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> I'm sure the bar has Guinness for mark.
> Thank God you're not bringing buff. I'm guessing at his size he's got a pretty big appetite. I'd go broke.


Just think of the mileage charge!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I could have told you that was going to happen.
> 
> I'd get a OEM starter, gave up on aftermarket junk for Furds.


OEM makes all.the difference in the world.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Did ya get the starter off?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Did ya get the starter off?


No, but I have beer and oranges.

Had to work today. We're attacking it tomorrow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Did ya get the starter off?


Well, the starter swap went okay. 
Patched a transmission line last spring and have had the new nicop lines sitting here for about a year. I've had a flatbed sitting at the shop about that long too.
And now, a brake line decided to surrender to rust.
One step forward and two back. 
If the dam thing didn't run and drive well, it would have been scrapped by now. 
I'm thinking of changing the thread title to rusty McFord...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Well, the starter swap went okay.
> Patched a transmission line last spring and have had the new nicop lines sitting here for about a year. I've had a flatbed sitting at the shop about that long too.
> And now, a brake line decided to surrender to rust.
> One step forward and two back.
> ...


On my Ford's, when I noticed that the trans lines were getting ugly. I got new one from Ford, painted them and put them on the shelf. Did you replace that jumper line that goes between the two cooler fittings on the trans? The front brake lines with flexible joints at the ABS unit. I bought a bunch of them.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> On my Ford's, when I noticed that the trans lines were getting ugly. I got new one from Ford, painted them and put them on the shelf. Did you replace that jumper line that goes between the two cooler fittings on the trans? The front brake lines with flexible joints at the ABS unit. I bought a bunch of them.


Haven't worked on the new transmission lines. Only to bypass the radiator. Looped the line after the cooler. Still have to finish the new lines. 
In the past, the front brake lines at the ABS were replaced, but may have to be redone. Those flexible brakes lines have been a problem in the past. They colaps inside and the calipers stick. 
Parking brake cable is a disaster. 
This thing really rusted in the past year from sitting.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Haven't worked on the new transmission lines. Only to bypass the radiator. Looped the line after the cooler. Still have to finish the new lines.
> In the past, the front brake lines at the ABS were replaced, but may have to be redone. Those flexible brakes lines have been a problem in the past. They colaps inside and the calipers stick.
> Parking brake cable is a disaster.
> This thing really rusted in the past year from sitting.


I ment the flexible connections at the ABS module. Those rubber flex hoses, yup they like to collapse at there brackets and such.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I ment the flexible connections at the ABS module. Those rubber flex hoses, yup they like to collapse at there brackets and such.


I thought you may have been messing with me...doesn't take much. 
Just to keep up with the transmission lines and brake lines, a power steering line surrendered to rust.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

For my 04.I have all the brake lines, rear brakes, all new power steering lines. Only thing I don't have is the time.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> For my 04.I have all the brake lines, rear brakes, all new power steering lines. Only thing I don't have is the time.


Maybe if you had someone park it on the side of a busy freeway you'd fix it ?


----------

